# 1997 Nissan Maxima Keeps Dying



## CMSometimes (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima. I replaced the alternator approx 2 months ago and my car keeps dying. There is no power to the car. I had the alternator checked and it is in fact putting out a charge so why does my battery keep dying if nothing is left on?!?!? Please help!


----------

